# Price increase



## Ray Padden (Nov 11, 2011)

Just read over on gizmodo that China are introducing a 20% increase in the minimum wage. I wonder will this cross over to Canon? According to gizmodo, this will put a mark up of 20% on tech gear, could be scary :


----------



## Meh (Nov 11, 2011)

20% on top of next-to-nothing is still next-to-nothing

Most foreign companies already pay wages to employees (the legal employees) that far exceed local wage standards so there would be little or no effect.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 11, 2011)

The minimum wage component in the final price is miniscule. It should be dwarfed by other factors like currency exchange parity, Canon / Dealer margins etc.


----------

